# Call for DJ's for Further Confusion 2010



## NeonBunny (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, so I know many dj's out there who are furs and many furs out there who are dj's, and many of you are on FA.  This post is for you.  We are now taking demo's of interested dj's so we can put together a lineup for the evening dances at FC.  We encourage anyone who is interested in dj'ing to submit a demo, including those who have dj'd in the past, those who have not, and even those new to the fandom.

We are close to finalizing all the details with the new venue, but expect bigger and better things than ever before.  And a bigger room to play music for all those dancing furries!  As usual, we need all styles of dance music, both electronica as well as retro styles.

Anyfur who has any general questions about the dances, submitting a demo, or other questions, please email me directly, and I will do my best to answer.

Please send your submission to dances-2010@furtherconfusion.org

-----
Include with it:

Your real name

Your fan/dj name

A brief bio of the styles of music you can play and your background as a dj

Any links to relevant dj sites you host

Information on your technical needs and equipment you use (ie, CDJ's, Vinyl Turntables, Laptop Interface)

And most importantly, a link to an mp3 demo set that shows your ability to mix music and example of selections.  Feel free to include multiple demos if you have multiple genres you can play.  Contact us if you are unable to send us a link, we can surely work something out.
-----

We will be accepting demos until October 31st, and will be reviewing all demos shortly after that, and will contact everyone promptly after that.

Please spread the word to all your friends who may be dj's who attend FC.  We realize not everyone read these forums, so we need your help!

Looking forward to hearing you at FC 2010!


----------

